# Xanathar's Extraordinary Vault is now available!



## M.T. Black (Mar 23, 2018)

Click here to download now - http://bit.ly/XanatharsVault

_*More magic... More gear... More treasure... More Xanathar!*_

Xanathar has spent centuries accumulating loot beneath the streets of Waterdeep. Now, at last, *you* have the chance to peek inside his extraordinary treasure vault! This book contains nearly 500 items, including mundane and magical arms and equipment for everyone. This vast catalog ensures that players will always have the right piece of equipment for the task at hand, while Dungeon Masters will never run out of fresh and original options for your next hoard!

Click here to download now - http://bit.ly/XanatharsVault


----------

